# Rattling noise when braking 07 SE-R Spec V



## skye3000 (Nov 13, 2008)

I recently had new tires, brakes and rotors installed. When I brake at highway speed, I get a little vibration in the steering wheel. As I slow down or brake at lower speed, I hear a rattling noise coming from the front left wheel/suspension and my steering wheel shakes even more. Usually braking between 40 to 25 mph is the worse vibration.

Has anyone seen this before in this car or any other car? Any suggestions on what it could be before I take it to the shop and they tell me I need a whole new chassis (or something stupid like that)?


----------



## ziggatron (Feb 6, 2014)

Chances are you warped a rotor something isn't tight enough or to tight the other is the calipers weren't cleaned and lubed so they are sticking and working half ass.


----------



## skye3000 (Nov 13, 2008)

I took my car to a shop and they said I need new struts and mounts. They wanted to charge me over $1000 for it. They claimed they could only get the parts from Nissan. I looked online and found plenty of aftermarket parts. 

Can anyone suggest where and what brand to buy for OE replacement struts?


----------



## worthirt (May 21, 2013)

look for a "quick strut" they are a little more expensive then just struts, but they com preassembled and have all new parts. Usually these are made from Monroe, if you want work and possibly having to buy more parts after removing the assemblies and taking them apart, then I believe KYB supplied nissan the struts.


----------

